# Amitriptyline (Elavil)



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

I have been a long-time sufferer of IBS with flare-ups frequently that affected quality of life and had not found a treatment that gave me long-term relief. I began taking amitriptyline 18 mos ago. The gradual course was 10mg, then 25 and then 50, over the course of several months. This med is an anti-depressant that supplies serotonin to the bowel (for my purposes) as well as the brain. In my case, I backed off to 35 mg as what appeared to be the optimum dosage. I won't say that it has been a complete cure, as I still need to avoid certain foods and still am affected by anxiety issues, but I have experienced a tremendous improvement with this medication, and highly recommend it to anyone who has not received significant relief from other forms of treatment.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

origin46 said:


> I have been a long-time sufferer of IBS with flare-ups frequently that affected quality of life and had not found a treatment that gave me long-term relief. I began taking amitriptyline 18 mos ago. The gradual course was 10mg, then 25 and then 50, over the course of several months. This med is an anti-depressant that supplies serotonin to the bowel (for my purposes) as well as the brain. In my case, I backed off to 35 mg as what appeared to be the optimum dosage. I won't say that it has been a complete cure, as I still need to avoid certain foods and still am affected by anxiety issues, but I have experienced a tremendous improvement with this medication, and highly recommend it to anyone who has not received significant relief from other forms of treatment.


This caught my eye, Im 16 and I took amitriptyline for 6 weeks (10mg), and I found that it made me really tired, which did not work because I am a flanker of a rugby team. However, I am of the Leaky Gas group, so even though it reduced my Anxiety, I still had the worst symptom of IBS, Leak Gas (In my opinion, I'd rather suffer my pain all day than have to Leaky Gas). Other than that, keep us posted on your progress. I might get back on it in the off season and my depression/anxiety is increasing as school goes on.


----------



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

DevilOnMyBack said:


> This caught my eye, Im 16 and I took amitriptyline for 6 weeks (10mg), and I found that it made me really tired, which did not work because I am a flanker of a rugby team. However, I am of the Leaky Gas group, so even though it reduced my Anxiety, I still had the worst symptom of IBS, Leak Gas (In my opinion, I'd rather suffer my pain all day than have to Leaky Gas). Other than that, keep us posted on your progress. I might get back on it in the off season and my depression/anxiety is increasing as school goes on.


----------



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply which I found interesting. I'm over 65 yrs old and have been on low-dosage diazepam, which slows one down a bit, most of my adult life. If the diazepam and amitriptyline don't make me overly tired, I guess we can attribute it to different bodies or my adjustment over long period of time and your lack of adjustment, possibly because you're so darn young (and I say that with great admiration). Up until I had back problems at age 50 I was running 6 miles daily, and 5 yrs ago I was hiking the Grand Canyon, all-day hike with a lot of elevation change. So, I think you can look forward to a time when you will adjust okay to meds that make one tired, so long as you stay with the physical activity. I've had periods when IBS kept me inactive for awhile, but I truly believe that physical exertion is good for most any condition. Hopefully you will "outgrow" this ailment completely. Regards.


----------

